
In 1984, an 8 year old with sickle cell was cured as a side effect - DoreenMichele
https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/c1mhut/til_in_1984_an_8_year_old_girl_with_sickle_cell/
======
tartinipaolo
Wow, that is amazing!

